# southern ohio public land



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

i have noticed on maps that the shawnee state forest and the wayne national forest near ironton are public hunting, has anybody ever done any good at any of these to locations, i just moved down this way from northern ohio, thanks in advance for any advise


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Have never hunted down there but have seen many nice bucks that have came from that area. As with any public hunting in ohio, work your way off the beaten path and you'll have good hunting. Those places get hit hard during gun season, but they offer great bowhunting.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Wayne Nat'l has been mentioned in American Hunter magzine numerous times as one of the top public lands to hunt in ohio..... as far as i know is its really hilly


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I am from northern Ohio but we use to hunt around the jackson area in wayne national forest. A bad ice storm came through down there about 4 years ago or so and messed things up. I think all the down trees are starting to rot enought to get around. Our group has killed some bucks down there that range from 140 to 170 class deer. It is hilly but if you can find a ridge or a seris of flats they like to use you have the chance at a monster. Good luck


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

There is great deer hunting in those areas, and some big bucks for sure. The catch is, (and there is always a catch), that the area is very rugged. If you can get in and out easily, or don't mind a tough drag out, you can nail a big deer.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I have hunted Shawnee off and on over the last 15 years, I have taken several nice bucks and have seen some real monters in there, however this land is not for the faint of heart. You better be in shape and have a good GPS or know your way around with a compass. No quads allowed so your going to drag a good ways, better to hunt with a friend if you can. All that said, because it's rough country it gets less pressure than most places for public land. If you are tough enough, it's a great place to hunt for a big one and the scenery is second to none.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

The deer in my pick if you click on my name was shot in W.N.F. I have also shot another that scores low 140s
Good hunting. Anymore any where is good hunting. It's all about deer camp in my book.


----------

